# PSE Mustang limbs?



## Old Sarge (Sep 9, 2008)

Try Gary's Archery Shop on ebay. I think the bow is made by Great Tree and private labled for PSE. Gary is a distributor for them. You can also call him at his shop..Andover Archery. The number is on his ebay site.


----------



## Sanford (Jan 26, 2009)

With some of these bows, it's just a matter of cost. A set of limbs can run close to the cost of an entire bow, so you don't see available limbs trading separately as much as it happens with other bows.


----------



## cossack (May 11, 2011)

Ma Recurve

If you find a source, please let me know. I may be looking for a second set of heavier limbs in the near future for my mustang.


----------



## ma_recurve (Jul 25, 2011)

http://www.andoverarchery.com/Products/recurve_hunting_bows.htm

Hey there Cossack, looks like they've got them in Andover for $95!


----------



## amadeus76 (Dec 23, 2010)

My apologies for resurrecting a zombie thread but can anyone tell me which bow limbs would be the equivalent of the Mustang's or does it not matter?


----------



## Blackfish (Nov 8, 2013)

The Greatree Ridge Fire is equivalent to the PSE Mustang. You can also use the less expensive limbs from the Goshawk/Highlander/Osprey. The latter come in two different sizes, one that matches the Mustang's stock limbs and a size larger that brings the bow up to 64".


----------

